# Electric Automatic Winch



## kmehrkens (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm new here to the forum and am not much of a snowboarder, but I've picked up snowboarding in Minnesota during wakeboard off-season during the past couple years. All I know is that if I go out, powder is much better than a groomed trail. It feels a lot more like wakeboarding with powder than without. 

I wanted to jump on here to see what you guys think of the winch I made. Winching is pretty popular in wakeboarding/wakeskating but maybe not so much in snowboarding/snowskating. I'm sure most of you know that already since you probably wakeboard as well. The winch I made is designed to be operated by the rider and eliminates the need of finding a boat, driver, spotter, etc. What I really want to know more about is this; Do snowboarders see something like this, or a similar system with the same concept, as something they would use to set up a small jib park or to hit jumps on flat land?

Here is the link to my video. YouTube - Lake Pepin Innovation, LLC. Automatic Ski Towing System - Patent Pending. If you're interested, you can also read about what other people are saying here, Electric Winch - it''s Fully automatic no driver needed. - Wakeboarding Discussion. 

I'm not trying to sell the idea to anyone here- just trying to see how this would apply to the snowboard world!

Let me know what you think!

Kyle


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

I can see how you can use it for a small jib park or maybe my backyard lol.
I would use it since my backyard is flat and I get no speed


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

"...since you probably wakeboard as well." No, not me!

That device is pretty clever but I don't know if anyone who's not a flatlander would want one.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha that thing is rough...they already have tow winches that are quite a bit smaller and faster. Good idea though.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Cool idea, especially for wakeboarding. For snowboarding, that would be useful pretty much only for doing railjams or hitting small urban jumps. Snowboarding is essentially about going down a hill, rather then being on a flat surface, so I think mountains will always prevail.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

kmehrkens said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new here to the forum and am not much of a snowboarder, but I've picked up snowboarding in Minnesota during wakeboard off-season during the past couple years. All I know is that if I go out, powder is much better than a groomed trail. It feels a lot more like wakeboarding with powder than without.
> 
> ...


It would be awesome for pulling my truck outta the ditch on my way to the mountain?


----------



## kmehrkens (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha! Well it looks like I was wrong about snowboarders and wakeboarders. Looks like we don't crossover as much as I thought. I think you're definitely right in that only flatlanders or off-season wakeboarders would want something like it. 

I can say that it is awesome for wakeboarding though. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been thinking about winching snowboard, wouldn't be bad with a 1000' lead and some stuff to hit. BTW, I am a wakeboarder AND flatlander


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey man don't give up just yet...I'm sure that there is def a place for this kind of thing.


----------



## kmehrkens (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Extremo- thanks for the support man. I think you're right. Obviously the golf cart idea isn't as nice and tidy as it could be, but the concept is what I'm proving. For people in areas without mountains, or backyard setups, I think a smaller unit would be pretty cool. I made a wakeskate into a bigger snowskate and have used the winch in the snow- it was pretty rad.

It is rough-looking because it is a prototype. The idea is that you can just go take a few pulls. Would that be cool or not for snowboarders?

By the way, this one does have a 1000' rope on it.

Thanks for your input guys!

Kyle


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I think it would have a place, urban jibbing/gaps. They use bungee cords for that now, seems like it would be better to have a consistent run in speed. I do like the idea of being able to control it from the handle. :thumbsup:


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

kmehrkens said:


> Hey Extremo- thanks for the support man. I think you're right. Obviously the golf cart idea isn't as nice and tidy as it could be, but the concept is what I'm proving. For people in areas without mountains, or backyard setups, I think a smaller unit would be pretty cool. I made a wakeskate into a bigger snowskate and have used the winch in the snow- it was pretty rad.
> 
> It is rough-looking because it is a prototype. The idea is that you can just go take a few pulls. Would that be cool or not for snowboarders?
> 
> ...


Maybe you could make a sling shot that they use in a lot of urban spots


----------



## mcmanus108 (Apr 14, 2009)

winches are the best thing ever and i wish i could get one. unfortunately for thousands of dollars i prefer to either just build a drop in or buy a bungee(i have both now). Winches are useful because while me and the homies find our banshee bungee super legit it sucks that you need atleast 3 people to use the bungee(2 to pull and 1 to receive the bungee and ride). your winch seems sick and if you could get it out for a fair price i have no doubt itll be real popular. heres a snowboarding winch video which is dope

YouTube - winch snowboarding WCPE

and major companies like technine also use winches in their videos and edit. same with ski companies, they are great for larger urban features which need alotta speed in a relatively small flat area.


----------



## kmehrkens (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the vid! Winching in the snow is quite different than on water. I can see where it is useful on the snow, but it seems like you guys don't need it as much. For me, I mounted a wakeskate on an old snowboard and ride that for long stretches on flat land behind the winch. It feels a lot like wakeskating on the water when there is a lot of powder, but it's not the same. I think it's still cool though.

Keep the feedback coming.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

We just had a wicked winch session. This one is gas powered and gets you up to 35mph.


----------

